# Main valve not working. Water won't turn on!



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

You probably need to replace this valve, it looks like there is a mix of copper and galv pipe, shutting the water off at meter will be 1st step, open outside hose to let pressure off line, then you will need to cut the copper to the left of picture with tubing cutters, then unscrew the old shut off from the pipe, then there are a few ways to reconnect the pipe back together after you ger new valve installed, there is re-solder it back together, pex it back together, I would use pex, but soldering might be best for you if you know how to sweat copper, if this all sounds difficult, then call a plumber in for help.


----------

